# just wanted to share a cool site



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the link! Looks like some really good/creepy masks they got on there.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Those masks are amazing!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Kind of pricey, but yes. They are very good. I really like the "Mr. Giggles" mask. Did you get a close look at it? It even has secretions coming out of his nose! I can imagine the actor on stilts or standing on something in a corner looking down on the unsuspecting...
I think I'm talking myself into this mask.


----------



## TwistedToybox.net (Mar 21, 2005)

*Thanks !*

I found this site because Demonic Dante had posted this thread with a comment about my site and I saw where the hits were coming from. Thanks for sharing the link to my site Dante, and thanks for all of the comments on my work from everyone else.
All of these pieces are hand made collectors items made from top materials and lots of time involved to finish just one piece. I do ALL OF THIS myself in my monster shop from sculpting, making the molds, pouring the latex and final paint and hair details for everything that leaves my shop. 
Although there was one comment that my work was " kind of pricey" I do try to keep the prices affordable for the the quality that I offer compared to large mask and costume businesses. I often give out gift certificates to repeat customers and give discounts for bulk orders along with giveaways and regular promotions on my site. Empress Nightshade: Thanks for the comment on the Mr Giggles mask. If you want to go ahead and order a copy I will knock $15 off the price listed on the site and you can see the value in person. If so , please mention this thread in your email order.
thanks again for the comments,
Chris Russell
www.twistedtoybox.net


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Chris. Its me BPK. 
I have ordered serveral masks from twisted toybox. I become obsessed with the 'Kidnapper' mask. The prices are cheap compared to the quality IMO.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

I think I found the clown mask I am looking for on this site.. THANKS


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I had a great time looking at the links

I found a exorcist mask of Regan will see if my hubby will let me buy it.

I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

